#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Κρατήσεις, ΦΕΜ, ΦΠΑ επί των αμοιβών, ελαχίστων και πραγματικών

## Ρήγου Αργυρώ

Συνάδερφοι τελικά η έννοια της  συμφωνηθείσας αμοιβής ποια είναι? Θα κόβουμε απόδειξη και θα καταβάλουμε ΦΠΑ και ΦΕΜ επί της συμφωνηθείσας ή της νόμιμης?

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

οσον αφορα στο ΦΕΜ και το ΦΠΑ αυτα παντα πάνε επι της συμφωνηθείσας αμοιβής το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και το ΤΕΕ θα παει με την νόμιμη.
εγω αυτο έχω καταλάβεί.

----------


## korallpan

συμφωνώ με Σωτήρη παραπάνω!

----------


## sonja_k

Καλημέρα συνάδελφοι.
Η δική μου ερώτηση έγκειται στο εξής: πώς θα γίνεται η κατάθεση στην ΕΤΕ ώστε να γίνουν οι κρατήσεις του ΤΕΕ? Θα καταθέτουμε μόνο το ποσό της κράτησης???
Και μέχρι τί ποσοστό έκπτωσης μπορούμε να κάνουμε??

----------


## Dim84

Υποτίθεται ότι όλα αυτά θα ρυθμίζονται με Π.Δ. Που είναι το Π.Δ?

----------


## Xάρης

Εφόσον, όπως ορθά επισημαίνεις, δεν υπάρχει το απαιτούμενο από το νόμο Π.Δ., μήπως θα πρέπει να ισχύουν σ' όλα οι ελάχιστες αμοιβές του ΤΕΕ και δεν μπορούμε να δικαιολογήσουμε εκπτώσεις;

----------


## sonja_k

Για ποιό λόγο όμως προσέθεσαν πεδίο συμπλήρωσης της συμφωνηθείσας αμοιβής στο σύστημα δήλωσης αυθαιρέτων???

----------


## Xάρης

Για μελλοντική χρήση όταν με το καλό θα εκδοθεί το Π.Δ. και θα είναι σε πλήρη ισχύ ο σχετικός νόμος.

----------


## Pieros

Να κάνω μια αφελή ερώτηση οι κρατήσεις για το ΤΕΕ πόσο είναι αφού προυπολογισμός έργου δεν υπάρχει και οι κρατήσεις για το ΤΕΕ είναι το 0,025% επί του προυπολογισμού; ή κάνω λάθος

----------


## Xάρης

Οι κρατήσεις υπέρ ΤΕΕ είναι επί της αμοιβής του μηχανικού όπως και οι αντίστοιχες κρατήσεις υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ+ΕΜΠ.

Κατά την έκδοση μιας οικοδομικής άδειας υπάρχουν και κρατήσεις στον προϋπολογισμό του έργου (απ' αυτό θα μπερδεύτηκες) οι οποίες βαρύνουν τον ιδιοκτήτη.

Οι πρώτες βαρύνουν τον Μηχανικό.

Υπέρ ΤΕΕ είναι: Επί της καθαρής αξίας της αμοιβής 2% + χαρτόσημο&ΟΓΑ, συνολικά 2,048%
Υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ+ΕΜΠ είναι: Επί της καθαρής αξίας της αμοιβής 3% + χαρτόσημο&ΟΓΑ, συνολικά 3,072%

Οι κρατήσεις υπέρ ΤΕΕ γίνονται αυτόματα με την κατάθεση της αμοιβής μας στην ΕΤΕ ή Τράπεζα Αττικής.

Για να γίνουν οι κρατήσεις υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ πρέπει να συμπληρωθεί το σχετικό έντυπο.

----------


## Pieros

Σε ευχαριστω Χαρη έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, η ¨εξάρτηση¨ μας από τα προγράμματα αμοιβών μας έχει κάνει να μήν σκεφτόμαστε τα αυτονόητα
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## antnatal

αν  μπεις στο σύστημα αμοιβων του ΤΕΕ σου βγάζει ελάχιστη αμοιβή για έργο με το ν. 4014/2011 γύρω στα 2000 συμπεριλαμβανομένου του Φπα.
είναι αναγκαστικό να πληρωθούν 2000 ¤...??? και η συμφωνία μηχανικού με ιδιοκτήτη...???

αν βάλουμε στη συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή πχ 1000 ¤ στο σύστημα δήλωσης αυθαιρέτων χωρίς Α/Α αμοιβών έργου θα ολοκληρωθεί η δήλωση αυθαιρέτου...???

----------


## builder

Αν η συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή είναι μικρότερη από τη νόμιμη, δεν μπορούμε αντί να καταθέσουμε στην ΕΤΕ τη νόμιμη να πάμε στο ΤΕΕ και να πληρώσουμε στο ταμείο το 2,048% της νόμιμης και να μην εισπράξουμε την συμφωνηθείσα μέσω λογαριασμού μηχανικού στην ΕΤΕ;

----------

